

What should I do with this cool domain I bought?  Retreat.io - mmichuda

No I&#x27;m not trying to promote something.  I found a cool domain name, bought it, put up a landing page.  Now I&#x27;m trying to figure out what the heck to do with it.  Please advise.
======
XYEaQMZJvS
Wait for all the hip .io domains to be taken, then sell to the highest bidder.

